# So, yeah, fuck Jay Leno



## Justin Bailey (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sure some of you guys have heard about this. if not here's the very abridged story from wikipedia;

On Thursday, January 7, 2010, NBC executives met with Jay Leno and Conan O'Brien to discuss how to get Leno out of prime time where his ratings were lackluster, and back into late night. A proposal was made that would see O'Brien remain as host of The Tonight Show, which would be moved to 12:05am, with Leno hosting a 30 minute show at 11:35. On January 10, NBC Universal Television Entertainment Chairman Jeff Gaspin confirmed that The Jay Leno Show will indeed be moved to 11:35 at the start of the Winter Olympics on February 12. Sources familiar with the situation told the New York Post that O'Brien was unhappy with NBC's plan.

O'Brien released a statement on January 12 stating I sincerely believe that delaying the Tonight Show into the next day to accommodate another comedy program will seriously damage what I consider to be the greatest franchise in the history of broadcasting. The Tonight Show at 12:05 simply isnt the Tonight Show.

Jay wants the tonight show back because his unfunny ass can't get rating when the geriatrics that watch him are still semi-awake.







let us all pray for Crom to give Conan strength in this time of need.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 15, 2010)

i think conan is considering to walk out of NBC.

yeah. im with coco.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 15, 2010)

jay has also expressed considerable dissatisfaction as well. blame nbc, not leno


----------



## AySay (Jan 15, 2010)

I like Conan a lot more than any of the other late shows. He seems the most down to earth, and natural IMO. Jay Leno should just retire like he was supposed to, or maybe get a show on cars or something...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 15, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> jay has also expressed considerable dissatisfaction as well. blame nbc, not leno



and then he signed a contract to get the tonight show back.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 15, 2010)

As you can see by my avatar, its fairly obvious which team I support. NBC is fucking both of them, but Leno is getting less of the shaft than Conan.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 15, 2010)

lenos stealing the tonight show again.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 15, 2010)

it don't matter who's yapping that late at night.. I am not about to watch either smuck when I could be working on my sweep picking


----------



## matttttYCE (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it's all a ploy to get ratings/interest for the both of them and then they'll move the times around again or find some other way to deal with this. Personally I've always hated Conan's antics, but that was partly programmers. In any case, the Tonight Show's ratings will NEVER be the same again. Nor will either Jay or Conan go back to being the top dog in late night (as much as I hate to say it because I can't stand that old scum bag Letterman either).


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 15, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> it don't matter who's yapping that late at night.. I am not about to watch either smuck when I could be working on my sweep picking



 That's what I was doing during Conan's monologue last night. I almost always have a guitar in my hands when I'm watching TV.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2010)

*BOMBATTA! WE NEED YOU!
*


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been watching this like a hawk because I genuinely care about Conan, this is fucked up. I think it's awesome that Conan has devoted 90% of his dialogue to burning NBC.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 15, 2010)

Randy said:


> *BOMBATTA! WE NEED YOU!
> *



Took the words right outta my mouth!

It's like the Leno/Letterman thing all over again.


----------



## samurai7drew (Jan 15, 2010)

Tiger said:


> I think it's awesome that Conan has devoted 90% of his dialogue to burning NBC.



I haven't been watching every night but, I do remember this from the first night he mentioned the fiasco.

NBC is going to throw Jay and me in a pit with sharp sticks. The one who comes out alive gets to leave NBC. Trust me, that is an appealing proposition.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 15, 2010)

AySay said:


> Jay Leno should just retire like he was supposed to, or maybe get a show on cars or something...



Dude, I'm completely and totally down with the above! Leno with "Top Gear" would be a scream, though I'd also love to see him do more shows on alternative fuels/drive cars (considering that he has quite a number of them, himself). He's also talked about different econo boxes, too. I think it was a Discovery Channel show where he was talking about his motorcycle that used the engine out of a helicopter that was quite fascinating. On a different show, he VERY briefly talked about electric cars. Rather shocked that he's not done this, myself.

Sadly both sides have really gotten their "comedy game" back since this started up, and the ire has been fairly funny in my opinion (obviously, I don't watch either show). More power to Leno and O'Brien for standing up and saying, "this is silly!" Have a feeling that O'Brien will leave NBC and go to Fox in the fairly near future.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 15, 2010)

-K4G- said:


> i think conan is considering to walk out of NBC.



That was the reason that the NBC execs originally gave Conan the Tonight Show. Leno did not want to leave, but was in essence forced out of the Tonight Show for Conan's sake.

NBC execs gave Jay another show b/c they were cheap and realized that a talk show at 10pm would be a hell of a lot cheaper to make per episode than a drama (ala Law and Order). The problem is that people didn't care to watch the Leno Show and 11pm Local News stations saw a huge plummet in viewership and blamed this new show for the problem.

I don't think that Leno wants the Tonight Show back and I hate that everyone paints him out to be a douche. He's just a team player and is doing what NBC tells him to do. The great thing about Conan is that he worked out a great contract with NBC before he took over the Tonight Show. Basically, he's getting something like 50 million dollars from NBC right now. If he gets booted off and accepts a job at a different network (lets say FOX Network for 10 million dollars), NBC still has to pay the difference to him (in my example, 40 million dollars.)


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 19, 2010)

4 SALE: BARELY-USED LATE NIGHT TALK SHOW &#8211; MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!


----------



## coldm51 (Jan 23, 2010)

I fucking hate Leno's chin. its the ugliest ass chin ever.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 23, 2010)

Conan O'Brien for life! Been a fan of his since 1993 when his Late Night show started and I was a little kid. He's always been hilarious, smart, and a general classy guy. Leno has been nothing but the opposite throughout his career, which is why 99.9% of fellow comedians support Conan over him.

Wherever he goes, I'll be watching.



BigPhi84 said:


> I don't think that Leno wants the Tonight Show back and I hate that everyone paints him out to be a douche. He's just a team player and is doing what NBC tells him to do. The great thing about Conan is that he worked out a great contract with NBC before he took over the Tonight Show. Basically, he's getting something like 50 million dollars from NBC right now. If he gets booted off and accepts a job at a different network (lets say FOX Network for 10 million dollars), NBC still has to pay the difference to him (in my example, 40 million dollars.)



Want to know why people think he's a clown? David Letterman really put it best here (towards the end)...



He just lacks integrity and balls. When NBC cancelled him and Jay agreed to retire, he should have said "fuck you NBC" and left to start his own show and stuck it to NBC. As Dave said, to wait in the lobby 'waiting for someone to die' is just gutless. Go away and let someone else more talented than you have a chance. Jimmy Kimmel pretty much owned Jay on Jay's own show saying the same thing also.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh man, I just think back at the absolutely DEVASTATING tirade Bill Hicks launched against Jay back in ancient times. 

Old Bill must be rollling a bit more in his grave than he usually does.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 24, 2010)

anyone watch the last episode on friday? his final message was really nice, and pretty much sums up why I love Conan; he's a smart, funny, nice guy. Can't wait to see what he does in the future.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 24, 2010)

I never liked Leno, maybe because my dad is a huge Letterman fan and Leno screwed Letterman out of a show position too.


----------

